# Java SE Video Tutorials mit Eclipse für Einsteiger



## Dr. Arcane (2. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

auf http://www.arcaneapplication.de/ findet ihr Video-Tutorials zur Java SE unter der IDE Eclipse für Einsteiger, die das objektorientierte Programmieren mit Java erklären.

Diese Tutorials richten sich am Anspruch primär an Studenten, können natürlich auch von anderen gut durch gearbeitet werden.

Der Inhalt:
Objektorientiertes Programmieren mit JAVA (7h 30m)

1. Kapitel: Einführung, Entwicklungsgeschichte, Schlüsselkonzepte 
2. Kapitel: Installation JDK, Installation Eclipse, Erstes Programm in der Konsole 
3. Kapitel: Einstieg in Eclipse, Erstes Programm mit Eclipse 
4. Kapitel: Objektorientierung, Abstraktion, Objekte, Klassen, Vererbung, Kapselung, Wiederverwendung, Polymorphismus 
5. Kapitel: Teil 1 (Klassen), Teil 2 (Kapselung), Teil 3 (Attribute, Methoden) 
6. Kapitel: Teil 1(Vererbung), Teil 2 (Vererbung, Kapselung, Konstruktoren), Teil 3 (Vererbung, Wiederverwendung), Teil 4 (Polymorphismus), Teil 5 (Polymorphismus) 
7. Kapitel: Kommentare, Bezeichner, Schlüsselworte, Elementare Datentypen, Typkonvertierung 
8. Kapitel: Teil 1 (elementare Datentypen), Teil 2 (elementare Datentypen), Teil 3 (Typkonvertierung) 
9. Kapitel: Variablen, Konstanten, Referenztypen, Referenzen, Arrays 
10. Kapitel: Teil 1 (Konstanten), Teil 2 (Referenzen). Teil 3 (Sichtbarkeit von Variablen), Teil 4 (Arrays) 
11. Kapitel: Ausdrücke, Operatoren, 
12. Kapitel: Teil 1 (relationale Operatoren), Teil 2 (Zuweisungsoperatoren, logische Operatoren, Fragezeichen), Teil 3 (Shiftoperatoren) 
13. Kapitel: Teil 1 (Kontrollstrukturen, Verzweigung), Teil 2 (Switch), Teil 3 (Enumeration,), Teil 4 (Schleifen) 
14. Kapitel: Teil 1 (Exception), Teil 2 (Exception-Handling) 
15. Kapitel: Methoden, Überschreiben, Überlagern, Konstruktoren, Modifier, Abstrakte Klassen, Interfaces, Innere Klassen 
16. Kapitel: Teil 1 (Methoden, call-by-value), Teil 2 (call-by-reference, Überschreiben, Überlagern), Teil 3 (abstrakte Klassen), Teil 4 (Interfaces)

Viel Erfolg,
Dr. Arcane


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2007)

Schönes Video-Tutorial. Ist es möglich eine Version auf CD oder DVD zu bekommen? Soll auch nicht umsonst sein.


----------



## Dr. Arcane (9. Mrz 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schönes Video-Tutorial. Ist es möglich eine Version auf CD oder DVD zu bekommen? Soll auch nicht umsonst sein.



Darüber denken wir noch nach. Erst wollen wir den zweiten Teil fertig machen (Ziel August 2007).
Ob wir dann die Tutorials auf DVD herausgeben, hängt von der Nachfrage ab.


----------



## Stiff (1. Dez 2007)

Ich findes das Tutorial super.
Ich habe vor kurzem erst angefangen java zu lernen und das Tutorial kommt mir sehr entgegen.
Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn es iwie eine DVD-version bald davon gibt.
Und ich hoffe das noch viele andere so denken und ihr die entsprechende Nachfrage für das Tut habt.
MFG
Fab


----------



## D0minic (2. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde das Tutorial genial!! Ich bin für die Hochschule Java am lernen und euer Tutorial ist die willkommene Abwechslung vom ewigen Bücher-lesen. Den Aufbau finde ich eigendlich logisch sehr gut gewählt (das erste Semester ist bei mir nur Prozedual, deshalb muss ich aufpassen das ich nicht bereits jetzt OO programmiere, aber das wird für die meisten Einsteiger nicht relevant sein).

Das einzige was mich am Tutorial ein bisschen stört ist die Aussprache von einzelnen englischen Worten. Zum einten ist mir hier Boolean im Kapitel 7 extrem aufgefallen (pronunciation) und natürlich das ewige Rätsel um das Wort Java (pronunciation) selbst. Hat es einen bestimmten Grund wieso Deutsche dieses offensichtlich aus dem Englisch kommende Wort eindeutschen?

Gruss Dominic


----------



## Wodan (2. Dez 2007)

Wird es möglich sein sich das bald runterzuladen um sich das von der Festplatte anzuschaun? Für Leute ohne flatrate ist das sehr traffic extrem. 

mfg wodan

ps.Wie oben schon genannt; es ist mal eine gute Abwechslung sich sowas anzuhören anstatt Bücher zu wälzen.


----------



## zlatanlisic (15. Mrz 2008)

Hallo all,

i tried to see or downlaod this video tutorial about java but it seams to me that it has been deleted.

Can someone help me please and send me a link to this tutorial, cause i would like to learn java.

best regards, zlatan


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2008)

zlatanlisic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo all,
> 
> i tried to see or downlaod this video tutorial about java but it seams to me that it has been deleted.
> 
> ...



Hab das Selbe problem ^^ Seite evtl. verschwunden?


----------



## DerAnimeFan (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auf dieses tolle Forum zufällig per Google gestoßen, und muss sagen, dass es mir hier sehr gut gefällt. Das Team hat sich hier wirklich selbst übertroffen.
Da musste ich mich natürlich sofort registrieren 
Tut mir leid falls ich mit diesem Thread gestört haben sollte oder so, aber ich wollte das einfach loswerden 

Zu mir:
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, komme aus Hamburg und bin wie man schon am Namen sieht ein großer Animefan.

Viel Spaß noch im Forum ihr lieben.

Gruß


----------

